
My crazy 1,450-line –/.bashrc - ageisp0lis
https://paste.cointel.pro/?94d5b52d21e97b04#38Q8rtKsDYH8pGQFidghs+O0Nix9SVp8gr/KZPTgjTw=
======
gjvc
...gentle reminder that environment variables belong in .bash_profile or
perhaps event a shell-independent sourced at login-shell execution time (which
might be on opening every terminal, depending on your setup)

